# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مشاور تبریزی آقای پویا کامران

## Healer

سلام دوستان
خوبید
بروبچ تبریزی که آقای پویا کامرانو میشناسن
به نظرتون مشاور خوبیه؟
من یه جلسه رفتم بهم برنامه داد اما راستش نمیخوام اینجوری برم چون برنامش به من نمیخوره 
میخوام فقط چندوقت یه بار برم پیشش که راهنمایی لازم برا هر دوره تحصیلی رو بهم بگه و بررسی روند تحصیلی
اما در کل نمیدونم مشاور خوبیه یا نه؟
نظر شما چیه/
ارزش دارم برم پیششون؟
چون پشت کنکوریم میخوام یه مشاور خوب از نوع پخش زنده!!!!! (نه فقط مجازی ها) کنارم باشه ولی خب نمیخوام مث بعضیا چوب  بدی مشاورو بخورم
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## dralireza

*نمی دونم منم نمی شناسمش اما اگه خوب بود بگو منم برم پیشش!!!هزینه ش رو چقد گفته یک سالو*

----------


## Healer

> *نمی دونم منم نمی شناسمش اما اگه خوب بود بگو منم برم پیشش!!!هزینه ش رو چقد گفته یک سالو*


جلسه ای که بهت برنامه میده و حرف زدن اینا 60 تومن
گفت برنامه قلم رو هفته اولش می تمومی خودمم ازت امتحان میگیرمش
دکتره زده تو کار مشاوره
حتما

----------


## dralireza

> جلسه ای که بهت برنامه میده و حرف زدن اینا 60 تومن
> گفت برنامه قلم رو هفته اولش می تمومی خودمم ازت امتحان میگیرمش
> دکتره زده تو کار مشاوره
> حتما


*می دونی واقعا نمی شه به مشاور اعتماد کرد چون انرژی خودمون و انگیزمون یکم پایین می یاد من اشتباهم همین بوده که خودمو به مشاور واگذار کردم 
دوستم 260 میلیون خرج مشاور کرده بود تو  تهران آخرشم هیچی نشد
من نظرم اینه خودمون بر اساس توانایی خودمون برنامه ریزی کنیم*

----------


## s-1998

سلام خوبی؟!
منم میخواستم دوباره امسال مشاور بگیرم ولی یه مشاور خوب نه مثله سال پیشی..
راستش منم موندم تو کار دیبازر و پوردستمالچی
من دیبازر رو دوستام گفتن که بهتره برات چون پشت کنکوری شدم و مدرسه نمیرم خودش هفته ای یه بار امتحان میگیره
گفتی مجازی نمیخوای ولی این دیبازر رو میدونم مجازی داره و همون امتحانامو از بچه های مکاتبه ای هم میگیره..
اگه خواستی بهش فکر کن..من هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم کدوم یکی ولی تعریفشون رو زیاد شنیدم


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Healer

up

----------


## Last.Behi

> سلام خوبی؟!
> منم میخواستم دوباره امسال مشاور بگیرم ولی یه مشاور خوب نه مثله سال پیشی..
> راستش منم موندم تو کار دیبازر و پوردستمالچی
> من دیبازر رو دوستام گفتن که بهتره برات چون پشت کنکوری شدم و مدرسه نمیرم خودش هفته ای یه بار امتحان میگیره
> گفتی مجازی نمیخوای ولی این دیبازر رو میدونم مجازی داره و همون امتحانامو از بچه های مکاتبه ای هم میگیره..
> اگه خواستی بهش فکر کن..من هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم کدوم یکی ولی تعریفشون رو زیاد شنیدم
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


ببین مجازی دیبازر این طوریه که اصلا خود دیبازر با هات هیچ ارتباطی نداره فقط چند تا دانشجو هستن که بهت zzمیزنن وبرنامه هم ایمیل میشه ،ازمونم ایمیل میشه ،بنظرم حضوری بهتر از ایمیله چون این جوری احتمال خطا از طرف هر دو نفر زیاد میشه.

----------


## Nadia1999

منم اهل تبريزم و پشت كنكوريم..خواستي بهم پي ام بده.. ميشناسمش...

----------

